# Grayling in Utah



## shortbreath54 (Apr 23, 2009)

Looking for a little help on Grayling.I have fished in Utah since 1959 and have landed most all of the species except for Grayling.
Now I am on oxygen and not able to hike very much so I am looking for a place that I might be able to land a Grayling that I can drive to. I have a 4x4 truck no atv, and all the time in the world.
No world records or state records just a pretty Utah Grayling.
Thank you all in advance for any help.:grin:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Trial and Washington lake both have a few grayling and can be driven to. You will need to weed through a bunch of trout, but you should eventually be able to catch a few. 

Use small flies, either with standard fly gear or with a fly and bubble.


----------



## elkaddict11 (Jun 16, 2014)

I have heard some of the higher elevation lakes above Tridell hold Grayling, and i know a lot of them can be driven too. I have never fished them so I can not give you a guarantee, just heard from a good friend that he had caught a few last year.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Crystal Lake isn't too afar from the parking lot and has Grayling. I took my daughter last year and she caught one with a fly and bubble.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I have caught them in Washington and in Mirror.









I am in a pontoon but I am casting to shore. They are not that far off the shore line.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have caught them on the river in the Soapstone and Cobblerest areas.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've caught them in the Smith's Fork near the China Meadows trailhead.


----------



## shortbreath54 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks to all of you these are just what I was looking and hoping for.The p.m. and posts really will help.:grin:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

China lake above stateline has them planted every so often. I've caught one in stateline that I'm assuming came from there. Both places have them


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I caught my one and only in China Lake as well. It is easy to get to.


----------



## rdiddy801 (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone ever caught one in Silver Lake (above Silver Lake flat?). I heard they were stocked there. I'd love to catch a Grayling.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

The only place I've caught them is a 1/3 mile hike and at 10,400 ft.


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

i caught 105 grayling in one day doing a 1/3 mile hike at 10400 ft


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

delement87 said:


> i caught 105 grayling in one day doing a 1/3 mile hike at 10400 ft


Only 105? Off day;-)


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

every cast, it was good day on the fly ;-)


----------

